

Show HN: JavaScript typed arrays data structures for memory intensive tasks - chethiya
http://chethiya.github.io/lds.html

======
Touche
Could also be useful for passing messages across web workers, typed arrays can
be passed between boundaries without cloning.

------
kej
FYI, "Structures" and "intensive" are misspelled in the title.

~~~
chethiya
Thanks

